# Maple Sugar



## runninduo (Sep 13, 2004)

I was just watching Emeril's cookie contest episode and one of the featured recipes was a yummy Maple Cookie.  The ingredients for the cookie were all standard stuff I keep in my pantry, but the glaze called for Maple Sugar.  I've never seen this before (have never really looked either.....lol).  Is this a hard to find item?  I live in Los Angeles, so I hope I'd be able to find it somewhere.  Anyone know if they sell it at the regular supermarkets?  If not, what about Whole Foods and/or Trader Joe's.

Thanks.

Laurie (who needs a cookie recipe to make for this week)


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 13, 2004)

here's a recipe for making your own...

if it seems to cumbersome, click on "catalogue" and you can order some!

making maple sugar

also here is a maple cookie recipe that just uses maple syrup (just in case)!

maple cookies

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 13, 2004)

If you can't find maple sugar, just make a cream cheese frosting, or a regular 'buttercream powdered sugar' frosting, and use maple extract in place of the vanilla.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 13, 2004)

I have seen it at Whole Foods here in Houston. I believe that it is basically maple syrup with all the liquid removed. Worse case scenario, use brown sugar and maybe extra maple extract.


----------

